# my 2006 haunt



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

here's a slideshow of some of my 2006 stuff. I would love to hear your comments....

Nightmare 2006 :: 1169915661.pbw slideshow by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You have some great props dave. I liked the slideshow. The parallax scrolling was a nice touch.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, cool slideshow. The mummy was my favorite, makes me want to do an Egyptian haunt...thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks...the slideshow is just a feature of Photobucket, and really helped make my pix look better than they turned out The mummy is a guy I've had around for a while, and is just an airblow skeleton wrapped in strips of an old vinyl showercurtain, then melted with a propane torch ( don't try this without LOTS of fresh air or a respirator!) I,ve always liked the look of him too....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Verry cool! How large is your display and how many years have you been doing it?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I've been haunting for about 10 years or so, but this is the first time we have done anything quite so ambitious....it was 2400 square feet fully enclosed in a downtown parking lot with wood skid walls and lots of plastic...turned out ok, but learned alot of lessons the hard way ( making sure the guy in charge of getting the permitsactually DOES get the permits, for one thing:googly: ) The way it was 'supposed to work' was the build was supposed to be done, then I would come in and deck it out with props, etc.....I spent way too much time building walls and don't think the haunt reached its full potential....but then there's always gonna be ideas left on the bench or sketch book, right? Well, anyway, 2007 should be better organized.......


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice Dave...
alot of cool props..nice ideas
especially loved this pic








do you have a how to?
or what is is made out of ..ect


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Lilly. This guy is your basic MM prop. I have him plumbed for fog, but never got around to hooking it up. sorry, but I dodn't have any how-to's to speak of...just my pics for now.
If anyone has advice on where I should go to start putting some how-to's together (web page? html? blog? etc) please let me know....pretty new to the online stuff here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Dude, your stuff looks awesome. 

You have some very unreal stuff. 

Very creative.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice set up. How did you get permission for the lot?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Fabulous stuff, Dave! I'd love to see your haunt in action. Any chance you'll take video this year?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The lot was donated by a partner in the haunt....not only that, but as an owner of the Hotel it is attached to, he already had special events insurance! He shared in some of the work, and got to come out and play during operation hours, and all he had to do was give up his parking lot for 2 1/2 months.....what a deal! 
Hopefully 2007 will be better organized and I can spend some time taking better pix and possible video....really upset that i didn't get it better documented.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Loved your stuff, thanks for sharing, got an idea or two!


----------

